# Need hep with Cedar shingles on a six sided birdhouse.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Need help with Cedar shingles on a six sided birdhouse roof.
I am building a six sided birdhouse, 3 stories tall, and run into a little problem with the Cedar roof. I want them to be *vertical not horizontal*.
Anyone build one like the one in the pic below and have any ideas, thanx?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what's the problem?

get some cedar shingles and attached them vertically. 

you'll probably have to buy full size shingles and cut them down for your application, but it should be easy.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I built one of these Dovecotes back in 1999, but could not remember how to finish the roof. Will try in the am, that is what I thought, but it has been awhile, thanx


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

or make your own cedar shakes:

http://www.laketownandshire.net/modeling_tips/CedarShakes/MakingCedarShakes.html


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots of progress this am. Still need the 8 little porches by the openings. Made 8 this am also, glued and will nail and paint tomorrow.
The plastic base it is on now for holding to work on, the Dovecoat will placed on a frame and on a 4" X 4"


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I finally finished my Dovecote this am. It is a 16" dia. six sided, by 40" tall. Lots of work but will be worth it when I see it on the 4" X 4" post. Has 8 openings for the birds.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' mighty good there, Doyle... Now the question is...are those openings big enough for you to get your paws in there for 'housekeeping'.... i.e. "bird poop"...???...:rotfl:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My paws have been in everyone of them to pull out sawdust and extra wood. I built it just like the last one.


----------

